# 2000 Mercury 20hp 2 stroke top cowling seal



## David_Estes (Mar 24, 2014)

Try ML west in lake city FL. They mostly do aircraft molding and seals but have EVERTHING in EVERY shape you could image. If you have a piece of the old one you can match it.

Joe Boston Jr
386 935 0435


----------

